# best protein powder for your buck



## marcus1305 (Jan 7, 2011)

here is a question that is often debated and it usually goes buy what you find that works and that u like. but was wondering what others thought is the best protein powder out there for our dollar value wise?


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 7, 2011)

Whey protein powders made from quality raw materials, in a GMP certfied facility should all be relatively equal. Isolates are better than concentrates, and it is always a good idea to check the gs of protein compared to the serving size to find the pct of actual protein per serving. Other than that it's taste preference and price. Shameless plug for IronMag,the isolate that Robert sells here is pretty good stuff.


----------



## marcus1305 (Jan 7, 2011)

sounds more like an info plug lol


----------



## oufinny (Jan 7, 2011)

There are so many good proteins on the market, just don't buy into the hype that you need to pay $40 for 2 pounds.  There are plenty of high quality whey, isolate and blends for under $40 for 5 pounds (maybe not isolate but that is the exception).  A few I like and use all the time, LG Lipotropic, Brutal Alchemy Isolation, TruScience proteins (all of them are excellent).  Shameless plug for Orbit, check our selection, there are plenty of good choices on the site.  PM me if you would like any recommendations.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 7, 2011)

I am a big fan of Higher Power proteins. I have used the higher power products for @ 10 years. They were bought by bodybuilding.com a few years back and are now just their house brand. High quality, great taste, and low amount of fillers for a budget brand. Plus a wide variety of proteins types (whey, isolate, casein, mass gainer) and a bunch of flavors. 

A friend is a promotions girl for Pride Nutrition and their products have got to be the best stuff I have ever used. Just get ready for the price as it is 50+ for 2lbs of protein.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

I rarely even buy it anymore. I try to get most of my protein from food. I do like Muscle Milk though, and Optimum Nutrition makes pretty good protein.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 7, 2011)

I pick one that doesn't give me gas and stick with it until their formula changes and then I start testing new ones. I think they alter the concentrate to isolate ratios to up the profit ratio and that's when people start really getting the gas and bloat.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I rarely even buy it anymore. I try to get most of my protein from food. I do like Muscle Milk though, and Optimum Nutrition makes pretty good protein.



Muscle milk is the best tasting on the market but keep them to a minimum because of the fat and sugar content. That is why they taste like a milk shake.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Muscle milk is the best tasting on the market but keep them to a minimum because of the fat and sugar content. That is why they taste like a milk shake.



The sugar content is not that high. It's only like 5 grams a serving, isn't it?


----------



## big60235 (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> The sugar content is not that high. It's only like 5 grams a serving, isn't it?


 

Vortrit - you are 100% correct the sugars are 4-5 grams which is not bad.

I meant Sodium is high at 540mg in and 16g of fat in the RTD (this is the only Muscle milk I have tried) Sorry for the mistype.


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been using Champion Nutrition Pure Whey for about 8 years or so. The cocholate tastes as good as Muscle Milk, without the fat, sugar or sodium.  You can find it on Amazon for about $32 for 5lbs.  Even with shipping (buy 2-3 at a time), it's still less than the Vitamin shoppe.  In my opinion, its least marketed and one of the best.  I belive Dorian Yates used market the line many years ago.

Enjoy!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2011)

Gaspari Nutrition's MyoFusion seems to offer significant bang for your buck.


----------



## HouseMusicDiva (Jan 7, 2011)

I buy 2 lbs of Optimum Nutrition whey for around $23 on sale. It's low on fat and carbs and tastes pretty decent. My favorite though is Bionic Edge Whey (around $35), although it is not in my budget right now .


----------



## GMO (Jan 8, 2011)

HouseMusicDiva said:


> I buy 2 lbs of Optimum Nutrition whey for around $23 on sale. It's low on fat and carbs and tastes pretty decent. My favorite though is Bionic Edge Whey (around $35), although it is not in my budget right now .



I get the 10 pounder for $75.  Can't beat 7.50/pound.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 8, 2011)

I landed 50lbs of egg protein for $50 plus shipping earlier this week from trunutrition.


$1/lb.  I win!


Unfortunately, greg sold out in less than a day and that was a 1 time thing.

The BEST, is probably Smart Powders whey; 10lbs for $50, all day, every day.


----------



## dorlic (Jan 8, 2011)

I heard that syntrax nectar stuff is pretty good, i read on the site that it has zero fat and cholesterol.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 8, 2011)

dorlic said:


> I heard that syntrax nectar stuff is pretty good, i read on the site that it has zero fat and cholesterol.



Do NOT buy syntrax products.  Here are the following reasons:
1. they had a fat burner product that caused numerous people to die
2. when forum members at bb.com made other members aware of such, syntrax filed a lawsuit against bb.com and numerous users on the forum who spoke out in any way against them, about 100 iirc, myself was one of them for posting a bad review about how nectar tastes like shit.... seriously
3. they used to use (perhaps still do) an egg product that had not been cleared for use in humans by the FDA due to the origin of said product had multiple reports of sickness and disease spreading to the people; I don't remember the country, but I know it was a south american country... I think either venezuela or chile.


----------



## ripped1! (Jan 11, 2011)

Best protein powder taste is Biotests Metabolic Drive...Vanilla and chocolate are awsome, and its Whey Isolate with Micellular Casein.


----------



## Hell (Jan 12, 2011)

My usual is the EAS 5lb 100% Whey from Sam's for $28. I have ventured out and tried other but I always end back with the EAS for taste and price. My gf only uses unflavored isolate that I order online.


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 12, 2011)

I use Dymatize Nutrition Elite Whey Protein, vanilla flavored. Tastes amazing, just like vanilla ice cream. And it does not make me feel bloated at all like other protein powders ive taken innthe past. I seen the 5ilb tub on amazon for like 30 bones.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> I use Dymatize Nutrition Elite Whey Protein, vanilla flavored. Tastes amazing, just like vanilla ice cream.* And it does not make me feel bloated at all like other protein powders *ive taken innthe past. I seen the 5ilb tub on amazon for like 30 bones.



That's probably because it's a whey protein isolate.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> I get the 10 pounder for $75.  Can't beat 7.50/pound.



i pay about 6.70 a lb for pure isolate, 27g per serving


----------



## oufinny (Jan 13, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> I landed 50lbs of egg protein for $50 plus shipping earlier this week from trunutrition.
> 
> 
> $1/lb.  I win!
> ...



Greg is a stand up guy and I have lobbied to see if Orbit will carry his products but no word yet if that will happen.  That is, by leaps and bounds, the sickest deal on protein I have ever heard!!!


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 13, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Greg is a stand up guy and I have lobbied to see if Orbit will carry his products but no word yet if that will happen.  That is, by leaps and bounds, the sickest deal on protein I have ever heard!!!



Word.  Greg is good people.  Got my giganto box yesterday as a matter of fact.  I don't even know where to put the damn thing yet....


----------



## oufinny (Jan 14, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Word.  Greg is good people.  Got my giganto box yesterday as a matter of fact.  I don't even know where to put the damn thing yet....



I will buy half for $100, just saying.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 18, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I will buy half for $100, just saying.



Orly?  We'll see, for now


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 18, 2011)

Gold Standard Whey from Vitaminshoppe.com. 

3-5# tubs is around $100 with free shipping.


----------



## theBIGness (Jan 18, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> I use Dymatize Nutrition Elite Whey Protein, vanilla flavored. Tastes amazing, just like vanilla ice cream. And it does not make me feel bloated at all like other protein powders ive taken innthe past. I seen the 5ilb tub on amazon for like 30 bones.



x2


----------



## oufinny (Jan 18, 2011)

Almost all of the suggestions in here are excellent choices and I have to say it comes down to taste and what type you want for a given time of day.  I like blends as they can be used almost all the time with the exception of post workout when I use isolate.


----------



## gmta99 (Jan 18, 2011)

Intek Evolution..  Great taste and 85% isolate    40 gram scoop gives you 34 grams protien


----------



## magichtid (Jan 19, 2011)

I use matrix nutrition, get 5lb for 20quid of eBay. Chocolate and strawberry are realy nice .the vanilla grows on you after a while.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 19, 2011)

Still looks like no one can touch Smartpowders whey at $50 per 10lbs.  

PS- the owner is the Primaforce CEO, Mike McCandless (spelling), so it's not dogshit quality and some of my friends say the choc is good.


----------



## BigBill (Jan 19, 2011)

Gaspari Myofusion. Not bad tasting


----------



## nechcs (Jan 22, 2011)

best quality to cost is dymatize


----------

